# Milo has gone to the groomers (gulp)



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I've just dropped Milo at the groomers.All a bit rushed as there were two other cockapoos there.After all my well rehearsed I want him cut like this and don't do that,I've ended up giving garbled instructions to cut him to 1 inch all over  Oh dear I'm thinking an inch is very short isn't it? I forgot to tell her not to shave his nose. 

Val


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm sure Milo will look lovley, pictures please


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

An anxious wait then Val!! You will have to post some pics once he has been done. Keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Whatever - it will grow!
It is the dog underneath the hair that is the most important thing.
He'll feel lovely and look all long legged and atheltic - and we can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

1 inch is quite short. I had the groomer cut Alvy to 1 inch last time though (after having a shaggy coat up til then) and it grew back really quickly. He looked himself again after about 2 weeks and he's had hardly any matts since.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Val you make me laugh  

I'd have been straight on the blower saying "em I forgot to say... don't shave his nose, keep his legs chunky, dont cut around his eyes....blaaa blaaa blah!!!"  

Not that I'm in the LEAST bit obsessed or vain of course.... 

As Marzi says its what lies underneath that counts 

Can't wait to see photos 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Whatever - it will grow!
> It is the dog underneath the hair that is the most important thing.
> He'll feel lovely and look all long legged and atheltic - and we can't wait to see the pics!


Marzi, you're on form with lots of positive advice today  :twothumbs:



mairi1 said:


> Oh Val you make me laugh
> 
> I'd have been straight on the blower saying "em I forgot to say... don't shave his nose, keep his legs chunky, dont cut around his eyes....blaaa blaaa blah!!!"
> 
> ...


Have to confess I would be the same...lol. Although it's never going to happen unless my arms fall off and can't do it myself anymore! 

Val, I'm sure he will look good no matter how short he is. He must be back now, how is the cut? Do you recognise him? Where are the hoto: ?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Well we're back, Milo is shattered and I have a banging headache!
5 hours my poor little fella stood at the groomers and came out looking not that different to when he went in, just more coiffured.
After 4 hours I rang her, I thought she had forgot to phone me. She said she had done his back and legs but needed to do his head and tummy and to bring him back next week to have his tummy done then and she would do his face today. I went to collect him and ended up holding him for her so she could get the mats off his tummy. I was horrified to know that he had mats in his armpits and groin. I spent yesterday afternoon grooming him on my dining room table....where are all these mats coming from.
I really do need to invest in some quality brushes. Milo has such a thick curly fleece type coat it's difficult to get to his undercoat.
Anyway, enough waffle from me. She has taken lots off his back, nothing off his tail, very little off his legs and hasn't ruined his face....no shaved nose ! He's been asleep since we got home so photos tomorrow.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good news that he wasn't scalped  Bet you are very relieved!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fiver said:


> Well we're back, Milo is shattered and I have a banging headache!
> 5 hours my poor little fella stood at the groomers and came out looking not that different to when he went in, just more coiffured.
> After 4 hours I rang her, I thought she had forgot to phone me. She said she had done his back and legs but needed to do his head and tummy and to bring him back next week to have his tummy done then and she would do his face today. I went to collect him and ended up holding him for her so she could get the mats off his tummy. I was horrified to know that he had mats in his armpits and groin. I spent yesterday afternoon grooming him on my dining room table....where are all these mats coming from.
> I really do need to invest in some quality brushes. Milo has such a thick curly fleece type coat it's difficult to get to his undercoat.
> Anyway, enough waffle from me. She has taken lots off his back, nothing off his tail, very little off his legs and hasn't ruined his face....no shaved nose ! He's been asleep since we got home so photos tomorrow.




Blimey, that's a bit of a marathon!! I thought I was slow as it takes me three hours to Betty!!
At least no scalping or shaved nose...phew!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad he hasn't been scalped, did she just have Milo there for 5 hours? I know a thorough bath and brush can take quite a while even without trimming but that does seem a bit excessive, especially when she is asking you to come back! has she been grooming long? I am still planning to start a grooming business and worried I would take longer than someone experienced but I would hope to be quicker than that! Still Milo is fine - yes those armpit matts are bu**ers to get out, I spend ages getting them out of Dudley, around his ears is a bad area too. where is the picture?!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo who is one very curly cockapoo...I swear he's getting curlier!

Marzi you are one very clever girl! I followed one of your old posts to post photos from the computer and not have to go into the "bucket" Will post more often now 

Val


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He looks beautiful. So curly!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah he's looking gorgeous Val...I just love his colouring. 

What a length of time to be at the groomers though .... I'd have been beside myself wondering what was going on 

So are you going back again next week? 

These matts are a nightmare though, under the armpits, the neck area and Molly's back end are the worst areas here. I always use combs now, Milo's coat looks pretty thick too so you may struggle with a brush going through it? 

I must groom Molly today...

xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Ah he's looking gorgeous Val...I just love his colouring.
> 
> What a length of time to be at the groomers though .... I'd have been beside myself wondering what was going on
> 
> ...


Milo is a lovely colour but I think he will fade. After grooming he is a huge puffball I much prefere it when his coat relaxes and goes scruffy.

He never used to matt but as he gets older his coat is getting curlier,he is way too curly now. I think I will have to groom him wet because brushing and combing him dry seems to make him go frizzy 

I'm thinking of going to crufts and investing in decent clippers, scissors ect. and doing him myself....I don't like the way groomers cut him. 

Val


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am slowly learning how to groom Jake myself too because his hair grows do fast

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is probably the curliest cockapoo i've seen!! gorgeous with it though. Maybe worth finding out if there is anywhere local that you could go to spend a day with a groomer, even if they do not specialise in poodle crosses they would teach you the basics of using clippers, scissors etc, in time you will find the way you like Milo to look, that is the good thing doing it yourself, you don't have to stick to a routine look.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiver said:


> Milo is a lovely colour but I think he will fade. After grooming he is a huge puffball I much prefere it when his coat relaxes and goes scruffy.
> 
> He never used to matt but as he gets older his coat is getting curlier,he is way too curly now. I think I will have to groom him wet because brushing and combing him dry seems to make him go frizzy
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have thought Milo would fade given what a gorgeous deep colour of red he is? 

Yes , you should definitely have a look for some tools at Crufts 
Have a look online at prices first just incase they bump them up there. 
Groomers online seems to be a good site. 

I only do Molly's head and face at the moment ... Haven't been brave enough to use clippers yet. I'm happy though as long as they clip it with the longest blade, keeping the legs chunky and I will do the rest. I always think its the face that can potentially be a disaster...elsewhere is pretty straightforward clipping at whichever length you prefer and they're way more experienced than me so should theoretically do a better job.  

xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow curly pooch! How gorgeous!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He's just a gorgeous cuddly teddy bear.....just love him.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fiver said:


> View attachment 4752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753
> ...


Oh Val, Milo is soooo much curlier than I thought, lovely curly coat .... he is gorgeous.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Jo Jo
Milo's so much curlier than I thought he would be. 
I can't believe how much his coat has altered in 12 months
Might I e-mail you some photos of him to add to your coat colour/type in your blog ?

Val


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yes please  that would be lovely ... I adore the curly coats ... he is stunning Val.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Val, Milo looks lovely and what a good groomer not to scalp him 

Enjoy Crufts. Decent scissors cost about £70/80 each. I have Roseline scissors, recommended by the dog groomer on the grooming course I went on.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cant wait for the photos of Milo ... had to have another peep at his stunning curls


----------



## Jezz (Mar 8, 2013)

Milo looks gorgeous! my favourite colour. Is it orange or apricot ?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Milo is lovely Val .... what a curly boy!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Milo is just lovely....a real curly wurly


----------

